

Compiling GCC on OS X - AlexeyBrin
http://solarianprogrammer.com/2013/06/11/compiling-gcc-mac-os-x/

======
CountHackulus
This is a decent guide for installing from source, which is itself, quite
instructive. I just wish they included the make check lines as well, probably
the best way to make sure things are going according to plan.

------
plg
homebrew also does a good job:

brew info gcc48

~~~
asparagui
slightly faster. :3 fwiw, you will need to do brew tap homebrew/versions
first, if you don't have it installed.

